# Playa Linda - 251



## TTom (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi all!

We are booked to stay in this unit at the end of April.  Anyone know any specifics about it?  Is there a resort layout map somewhere?  I looked at the PL web site, but couldn't find anything specific.

TIA!

Tom


----------



## riverside (Mar 19, 2006)

Go here for a resort layout:
http://www.playalinda.com/members/suitelayout.html

Looks like you'll have a view of the resort next door.  No pool view but you should be able to see the ocean from your balcony.

We stayed here a couple of years ago and loved it.  Have fun!


----------



## Larry (Mar 19, 2006)

TTom said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> We are booked to stay in this unit at the end of April.  Anyone know any specifics about it?  Is there a resort layout map somewhere?  I looked at the PL web site, but couldn't find anything specific.
> 
> ...


 

251 is a 1BR unit on the Holiday Inn side of the resort second floor and if there is no palm tree blocking your view you should be able to see the beach and ocean.


----------

